# How long for biopsy results?



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

Just wondering how long it is taking for you to receive results of your colonoscopy biopsies? I know this subject has come up before.In my case, they said not to expect any answers until 3-4 weeks after the procedure. Apparently, the lab mails results to the GI surgeon, who mails results to the G.P. This is another reason to always follow up with the doctor about test results. There are many chances for information to go missing. So, the old "if you don't hear from us, everything's fine" does not work for me.Besides, if everything is fine, why am I iron deficient? More questions need to be answered.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tigo,I dunno.. when I scheduled the colonoscopy with the GI, they also made me schedule the follow-up appointment to discuss the results. I think the procedure and follow-up with the GI were about 3 weeks apart.So maybe 3-4 weeks is about right then??Maybe others will pop in here with more info.If I were you and you feel like you need an appointment to go over your treatment face to face with the Doc, no matter what the results are, I would make an appointment now for that 4 week mark or maybe 4.5 weeks. Sometimes it seems that with just a phone call from the Doc.. you may not get a chance to ask everything you would like. And if the call about the results comes from his/her nurse...??? Maybe you would prefer some more time with the Doc.With this kind of lead time.. you should be able to get an appointment with your GP. And it might be worth your while to have some more time with the Doc for any questions you may have.Hope the results are totally boring and show nothing sinister, _And_ that you get some good guidance to help you with your symptoms.







BQ


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

mine is a week. I need to make an appt. I just had the scope done 3 days ago


----------

